# stockage des mails envoyés sur le serveur gmail



## wyterasta (10 Août 2011)

bonjour. 
je me suis rendu compte a mes dépends que lorsque j'envoie un mail par l'application mail a partir de ma boite Gmail, les mails envoyés ne sont pas stockés sur le serveur gmail/envoyés.

c'est très perturbant car je vais souvent rechercher des mails que j'ai envoyé à des clients pour leur tirer les oreilles du genre "ben alors tu vois bien que je t'ai envoyé ce mail là" 

bref d'habitude je pouvais retrouver tous les mails envoyés depuis le pc du bureau, ou mon iphone; et cela à partir du pc en question ou de l'iphone sur le site gmail.com dans ma section mails envoyés;

mais ce matin surprise les mails envoyés depuis l'appli mail restent stockés dans messages envoyés sur le mac seulement. pourtant tout m'a l'air bien configuré...
si quelqu'un a ne idée...


----------



## Fostter (10 Août 2011)

Salut à toi,

Alors j'avais le même soucis que toi, j'utilise Gmail et Mail 5.
Donc depuis, j'ai trouvé en fait que Mail place les emails supprimés dans un libellé "Deleted Messages" sur Gmail et les messages envoyés dans "Sent messages".
Par contre pas trouvé la solution pour qu'ils mettent les messages dans Corbeille et Elements envoyés, surement un problème de traduction, enfin je pense.

Mais bon au moins, ils sont bien présent sur ton compte gmail


----------



## wyterasta (11 Août 2011)

wAHOU!
merci c'était juste ça!
qui l'eu cru?
merci merci!!


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Août 2011)

wyterasta a dit:


> wAHOU!
> merci c'était juste ça!
> qui l'eu cru?
> merci merci!!



Il faut configurer mail pour que tes messages envoyés, indésirables et la corbeille fusionnent:
Aller vers les messages envoyés gmail sélectionner :"utiliser cette boite aux lettres pour messages envoyés" dans le menu BAL et à ce moment là le dossier gmail fusionne avec les messages envoyés de mail.
Utiliser la même méthode pour les indésirables et la corbeille.
A ce moment là les messages envoyés, la corbeille et les indésirables seront synchronisés.


----------

